# Fat moments



## wi-steve (Sep 6, 2007)

Idea for interesting discussion.... Anyone ever run into those time when you realize, wow there's a whole lot more of me? Like them, dislike them?

I've been kind of noticing that my belts have to be buckled a step bigger, which isn't great news for me... not trying to gain myself and I hate spending money on clothes.

Steve


----------



## troubadours (Sep 7, 2007)

everyday is one big fat moment for me. getting dressed, squeezing into desks, taking up more than one bus seat (but not exactly two just yet)... i love it all :wubu: it's exciting, thrilling.. reminds me of how fat i am and how big i'm getting


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 7, 2007)

troubadours said:


> everyday is one big fat moment for me. getting dressed, squeezing into desks, taking up more than one bus seat (but not exactly two just yet)... i love it all :wubu: it's exciting, thrilling.. reminds me of how fat i am and how big i'm getting



Wahwuhweewuh.. very nice! [/borat]


----------



## Ivy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been actively gaining for a few months now, but the past 4 or 5 days have been filled with fat moments. 

Last Wednesday I pooped the button off my new jeans that fit just the week before. On Monday I got stuck in playground equipment while shooting a set. It was terrifying, but so hot. On Wednesday, I discovered that my belly hangs off the side of the table that I lay on when I visit my chiropractor. Also on Wednesday some new jeans came in the mail. One pair was supposed to be my current size and barely closes. Two pairs were supposed to be too big for me to grow into and one pair barely fits and the other fits perfect.. On Thursday I had to sit in a desk at school for te first time in a long time and my hips and thighs spilled over the edges considerably and my belly pressed up onto the desk part limiting my space to place my notebook. It was incredible how tight the desk was.. Just last quarter I fit in the desks just fine and now I can barely squeeze myself in. Today my favorite pj pants ripped up the front when I sat down in them.

It's been a hot past few days.. And there are more things that happened that I can't seem to recall at the moment.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 7, 2007)

Recently I've noticed that the elastic band on my briefs have been biting into me more. I had to buy a larger pair and I think I'm going to have to get another size larger pretty soon. Also, my belly is starting to spill a little over my belt. I think those McDonald's Angus Burgers are starting to take effect!  

RV :eat1:


----------



## William (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi 

Sometimes at the Laundromat when I am folding my pants, I think "damn those are big!!" 

Even though I always love when I bump into a big butt BBW, I am alway shocked of how big my smaller BHM butt is 

William




wi-steve said:


> Idea for interesting discussion.... Anyone ever run into those time when you realize, wow there's a whole lot more of me? Like them, dislike them?
> 
> I've been kind of noticing that my belts have to be buckled a step bigger, which isn't great news for me... not trying to gain myself and I hate spending money on clothes.
> 
> Steve


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a new car some 6 months back and it had a good 3 inchs of belly room to the steering wheel, now my expanded belly is touching the wheel and as my rear end has also expanded I am sitting higher so my thighs are also close to the wheel now and my seat belt extender will need extending soon, oh well.

I was getting my car serviced to day and I noticed that take up 90% of two of those cheap square padded chairs you see everywhere. I am always taken back when look at the width of the space when I get, and I think my god that one fat ass I have.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 7, 2007)

When my family went to see Spamalot, the seats were rather small. Of course my brother and I wanted to sit together and we are both very large people. We laughed about how we were squishing each other with our fat. Our parents don't find it as funny, but we have a mutual brother/sister love that we are both fat. Keeps us close. 

When I get in my car the whole car bounces a bit. Buckling my seatbelt has become rather fun. Will it fit today? Haha... who knows.

Another fat moment I loved was when I was flying last. I couldn't pull the tray in front of me down all the way because my belly was too big. I just laughed and put the one next to me down.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Last Wednesday I pooped the button off my new jeans


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Trouby, Ivy and Sasha, you guys always post the best posts. 



Ivy said:


> On Monday I got stuck in playground equipment while shooting a set. It was terrifying, but so hot.





Is that the special treat I will love? Is it next week yet?


----------



## Ivy (Sep 8, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> Trouby, Ivy and Sasha, you guys always post the best posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maaaybe... maaaaybe not!

i can say, that i totally thought about you after the panic subsided. haha


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Terror? Panic? My dear Ivy was this a real stuck? 

For years and years on Dimensions I've seen playful poses, squeezes, can't-fits and stories, but now an honest to goodness stuck! Captured on camera?!

I'm not sure if I'll be able to function this week. 

Hope it wasn't too traumatizing and in the end more positive than negative (I take it since you're here typing that you got free, so at the very least the story has a happy ending).


----------



## Ivy (Sep 8, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> Terror? Panic? My dear Ivy was this a real stuck?
> 
> For years and years on Dimensions I've seen playful poses, squeezes, can't-fits and stories, but now an honest to goodness stuck! Captured on camera?!
> 
> ...



Well, my camera lady got seriously worried and turned the camera off as soon as I yelled "OH MY GOD I AM REALLY STUCK" so she turned it off! She had to to try to help push me through the bars.. It was crazy! It was totally traumatizing but so funny (and hot!) in retrospect.


----------



## William (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Ivy

Sorry but your adventure reminds me of a episode of "Funnest Videos" where a Mom got stuck in her Oven while working on it and the first thing that popped into her Son's mind was to grab the Video Camera 


William





Ivy said:


> Well, my camera lady got seriously worried and turned the camera off as soon as I yelled "OH MY GOD I AM REALLY STUCK" so she turned it off! She had to to try to help push me through the bars.. It was crazy! It was totally traumatizing but so funny (and hot!) in retrospect.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess I'm always knocking stuff over with my butt. I feel like I'm one of those people who has no backside at all-- I'm always underestimating it. Every time I knock something off of a shelf with it, I'm like >_>..


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Well, my camera lady got seriously worried and turned the camera off as soon as I yelled "OH MY GOD I AM REALLY STUCK" so she turned it off! She had to to try to help push me through the bars.. It was crazy! It was totally traumatizing but so funny (and hot!) in retrospect.



!!!!

Ivy. Your camera-lady is fired. I'm sorry but that's just the way it has to be. Taking the camera from your eye is one thing, even putting it down, but turning it off is inexcusable. :|

This sounds amazing Ivy. I'm sorry it was scary in the moment, but glad it's already turned to funny (and hot). I can't wait to see what comes of it (perhaps with the update we might get a detailed moment-by-moment retelling of the event? one by you and one by your ex-camera-lady?)

As always, thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 8, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> !!!!
> 
> Ivy. Your camera-lady is fired. I'm sorry but that's just the way it has to be. Taking the camera from your eye is one thing, even putting it down, but turning it off is inexcusable. :|
> 
> ...



There will be details! Don't you worry!!


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes!

\o/


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess the issue of clothes becoming too tight has already been well covered here, but that has certainly been the source of many of my "fat moments." So I will try to mention a "fat moment" that was related to clothing size, but with a twist.

I was spending an afternoon with a couple of my female friends. I mention that they are women only because my "fat moment" in question occurred when we had stopped at a department store so that they could shop for clothes and going shopping, for clothes or otherwise, is not something that has ever come up when I am hanging around with "the guys."  

Anyway, I guess they felt guilty about dragging me along as they shopped in the women's department, so they had us wander over to menswear, as if THAT was what I really wanted to be doing. Shopping for myself.  

They are both close enough friends of mine that we had been openly discussing my weight gain which is a subject that never comes up with guys, we tend not to discuss each other's weight or such matters. This is important only because they felt free to comment about my increasing "size."

They seemed to be having more fun looking for clothes for me than I was, no surprise there, and they picked-out some shirts that they liked. One of my friends took a shirt, in what likely appeared to her to be an appropriate size, and held it up against me to see how it looked. Even with the shirt merely held up against me, it was clear that the size she had selected was too small.

My friend smiled and said, "I guess I hadn't realized how BIG you've gotten."

I certainly felt rather fat at that moment. But we all had a good laugh.


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Sep 9, 2007)

When i went pants shopping i grabbed a size 42 and found i couldnt button them or that my belt is too small for me now or that my size XXL shirts are gettin kinda snug


----------



## GPL (Sep 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> everyday is one big fat moment for me. getting dressed, squeezing into desks, taking up more than one bus seat (but not exactly two just yet)... i love it all :wubu: it's exciting, thrilling.. reminds me of how fat i am and how big i'm getting



You even know how to talk sexy:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Sep 9, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I've been actively gaining for a few months now, but the past 4 or 5 days have been filled with fat moments.
> 
> Last Wednesday I pooped the button off my new jeans that fit just the week before. On Monday I got stuck in playground equipment while shooting a set. It was terrifying, but so hot. On Wednesday, I discovered that my belly hangs off the side of the table that I lay on when I visit my chiropractor. Also on Wednesday some new jeans came in the mail. One pair was supposed to be my current size and barely closes. Two pairs were supposed to be too big for me to grow into and one pair barely fits and the other fits perfect.. On Thursday I had to sit in a desk at school for te first time in a long time and my hips and thighs spilled over the edges considerably and my belly pressed up onto the desk part limiting my space to place my notebook. It was incredible how tight the desk was.. Just last quarter I fit in the desks just fine and now I can barely squeeze myself in. Today my favorite pj pants ripped up the front when I sat down in them.
> 
> It's been a hot past few days.. And there are more things that happened that I can't seem to recall at the moment.



:wubu: 
Girl, what have you been eating lately? You seriously know how to add some new pounds! Please make sure you always buy your jeans too wide, so you have more room to grow, lol. Can we expect more "everyday pictures" of you in time? :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

Hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Sep 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> When my family went to see Spamalot, the seats were rather small. Of course my brother and I wanted to sit together and we are both very large people. We laughed about how we were squishing each other with our fat. Our parents don't find it as funny, but we have a mutual brother/sister love that we are both fat. Keeps us close.
> 
> When I get in my car the whole car bounces a bit. Buckling my seatbelt has become rather fun. Will it fit today? Haha... who knows.
> 
> Another fat moment I loved was when I was flying last. I couldn't pull the tray in front of me down all the way because my belly was too big. I just laughed and put the one next to me down.



You sexy thing you:batting: 
I wanna help you buckle up your seatbelt any time:wubu: 
Please make sure that belly stays nice and round, lol.

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Kortana (Sep 10, 2007)

I have them all the time too..

When I hang laundry on the line and my pants (size 24) are next to my boyfriends - mine look so big compared to his!

Or

When I go grocery shopping and the have the turnstiles to get in, I am always wondering..will I make it through today? LOL


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 10, 2007)

I love hearing about these kind of anecdotes. Please continue, all!


----------



## Messidor (Sep 10, 2007)

I suppose the apex of all fat moments for me was when I finally realised just how big I'd become. I'm 27 now and 259 lbs, just 3 years ago I was 153 lbs! Anyway, I'd just landed my teaching job and I was leaving for work in blazer et al and when I got into the car and sat down, my modestly sized belly pressed forward onto the blazer with such force that its button frayed off and the belly rolled forward lol - such a cartoon moment but extremely erotic actually!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, mine's pathetic in comparison, but I'm not an active gainer... nor am I exactly an active loser =P. At 6' 3" and 175, I'm mostly skinny.

However, over the past year I seem to have managed to develop a little "beer gut" of sorts, even though I barely ever drink. It's pretty much nonexistant when I'm standing or lying down, except as a noticeably soft, semi-moldable mass of flesh around my abdomen. However, when I sit down it happily loses all form and rolls forwards, whether my stomach is empty or not (but of course more in the former case). While I do not terribly mind this fact, it does cause some significant discomfort when I wear denim shorts/jeans. Understandably, I've taken to wearing loose-fitting sports attire-type shorts around the house, but at some point it will be necessary to firm up the area. Until then... well, I admit to getting a little aroused by that tight feeling.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a fat moment not that rare but I was wearing some Nine West Jeans and I was like omg my thighs are huge and I was talking to guys and I couldn't understand what he was saying but I was just talking


----------



## rainbowman (Sep 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> taking up more than one bus seat (but not exactly two just yet)... i love it all :
> 
> I think that one of the loveliest sights you can see is a beautiful bbw taking up more tham one whole seat on a bus or train
> I love it!
> :eat1: :kiss2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2007)

I've gained some weight over the past couple of months, mostly from stress (in more than one area of my life), but I sat in one of the single seats on the bus yesterday and realized that it was a tight squeeze to get both legs behind the seat in front of me... hmm...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 25, 2007)

Just earlier today I got done washing lots of my winter clothes and I went to put one of my favorite shirts on and it didn't really cover my belly completely, like it did just last year. And I know it didn't shrink in the wash because the sleeves are still the right length. So that was a little interesting. Still wearing the sweater though, I think it's really cute that it doesn't quite fit. Still, I'm going to have to go clothes shopping really soon at this rate. My spouses bank account is crying already. 

Similarly, one of my really pretty winter skirts doesn't fit up my hips anymore. Which was almost disappointing, because I really love the skirt. But my hips are getting freakishly fluffy, I can't believe it, really looking in the mirror or just at myself. So much bigger than they use to be. 

When I went to weigh myself the other day I could just barely see the numbers over my belly, I had to bend over a little.

Also, while thinking of stuff I could post about in this thread I just noticed my hipline/butt is a lot wider than my computer chair. I can't see and bit of the computer chair cushion if I just look down, my thighs cover the front edge completely, which is new, and well, the back is thoroughly covered, let's just say that. haha


----------



## mickey (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been getting fat over the winter, and my 34 waist pants have been getting tighter. Since I wear sweaters all the time, I can leave the top button open and zip them up just so far. But I'm going south this weekend so I had to buy some pants I can actually button. Much to my excitement, I can fill out 38s and 40s. I've got fat clothes now.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

I just outgrew my 6x clothes and am on the hunt for 7x's. They are hard to find. I can barely drive, I don't do it much. Even with the seat pushed all the way back, the steering wheel is really tight against my tummy. My tummy has got to be the biggest part of me. It has really gotten huge. I love that part. It is so big and squishy. I'm always rubbing it. Eating out and ice cream while not not doing a whole lot has helped me gain a lot. It really makes me hot when I get bigger.


----------



## Shy Aurora (Jan 16, 2008)

When I try and zip some of my old clothes (skirts and such) and they don't zip all the way up. Or when I put my jeans on a I get a fairly large muffintop, an inch or more over the top of the waistband.


----------



## William (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi 

With me it is when I lay my pants out on the bed before I put them on and notice how big they are 

William




Shy Aurora said:


> When I try and zip some of my old clothes (skirts and such) and they don't zip all the way up. Or when I put my jeans on a I get a fairly large muffintop, an inch or more over the top of the waistband.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 5, 2008)

I liked this thread, it shouldn't die!

Plus, today I was in writing class, and we moved to the classroom above the theater stage. They had those desks with the desk and chair connected, and i went to sit down and I actually had a little trouble wedging myself in (it didn't help that the guy next to me didn't give me a ton of room). Not that I was afraid of getting stuck, but it was still fun


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

The other day, for whatever reason, a group of about 8 of us were measuring our waists, sucking it as far as we could go. It was delightful when I found out my sucking-it-in-gut was bigger than their normal ones.


----------

